# Craftsman style



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

finally finished this 1


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks awesome, nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice job Aaron. How did you make out with the RRP stuff?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I need a autoreply to your vids Aaron.....nice!

Do you use liquid mask and paper mask them? (curious because I have to try out that liquid mask)

This house is very similar to mine and we are debating whether to paint the cobels the same or different colour than the soffits. How'd you like how that looked aesthetically? Do you have some still photos?

Last question....sorry man, I know you use peel bond....do you by chance have any before and after pics? I've googled it, but would be interested in your documentation if you have it.

Thanks!


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Love those craftsman style homes. We don't have that many in the NY area. They are super labor intensive with all the detail work, but when they come together they look amazing. It must be great to work outside this time of the year. In NY we don't have that luxury. I guess it gets really tough for you guys in the middle of the summer. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I need a autoreply to your vids Aaron.....nice!
> 
> Do you use liquid mask and paper mask them? (curious because I have to try out that liquid mask)
> 
> ...


I don't have alot of detail for that home but here is a video of the peel bond on another home we did


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Curious to know what kind of sander/shroud unit did you use on this siding. What a bear of a job. Did you first scrape using any sort of scraping devise?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hand scraped the whole thing. Shrouds are from http://www.dustlesstechnologies.com/dustshrouds.htm


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

What brand of liquid mask do you use Aaron?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't really know???? Whatever is at SW


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Don't really know???? Whatever is at SW


Thanks! Both of my SW stores in my area don't carry any, so I may have to order online.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ezpaintks said:


> Thanks! Both of my SW stores in my area don't carry any, so I may have to order online.


You should ask them to order it for you and keep it in stock.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

What sealer did you use on siding?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's similar to Seal Krete but it's a concentrate I get from a manufacturer down here.


----------



## Zman05 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aaron you guys do great work! Professional, clean, and really pay attention to detail. Tampa is lucky to have you guys!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Aaron thanks for the link to the dust shields. I am going to buy some of those. My shopvac is my friend. I know you were using it on an RRP home, and that is a better rig than your average shopvac.. but seriously my shopvac goes to every job. Just burnt up a 10gallon and had to buy a new 12 gallon.

Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

All the paint store reps here pretend they do not know what I am talking about when I ask for clear coat sealer or mention seelkrete. Kinda weird...


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Dunbar Painting said:


> All the paint store reps here pretend they do not know what I am talking about when I ask for clear coat sealer or mention seelkrete. Kinda weird...


Yeah I agree...They would much rather have us buy more paint than a cheap sealer...I've never used Seal Krete but I could see it as a good sealer on stucco...That chit [stucco} really sucks up paint like a sponge...I doubt that I'd use a clear sealer on wood,however...I've never needed more than 2 coats of paint on siding.


----------

